# Help with laser surgery



## LTibbetts

Hi,
I have a new urologist where I work and he is doing a fairly new procedure that I could use some help coding. It is green light laser evaporation of the prostate. I found a CPT code to use but I can't seem to find the appropriate ICD-9 procedure code to use.  I was thinkin of 60.94 even though it states for postop hemorrhage but it is not for hemorrhage, it is for BPH. Any feedback or input (please!!) Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## elenax

What CPT code are you using?


----------



## mbort

If the code you are looking at is 52648, here are the ICD-9 crosswalks

Cross Coder - 52648 


Code  Description  
60.21  Transurethral (ultrasound) guided laser induced prostatectomy (TULIP)  
60.61  Local excision of lesion of prostate  
60.93  Repair of prostate  
60.94  Control of (postoperative) hemorrhage of prostate


----------



## LTibbetts

Well, I haven't coded any of the charts yet but I was going to use 52647. I found it in a couple of urology articles. What do you think (help)? What I really need to find is a procedure code. My hospital still uses them for all o/p surgery.


----------



## mbort

I think the 60.61 or the 60.21 depending on your documentation.


----------



## LTibbetts

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

